# Color of hot flame by wood species



## rideau (Feb 27, 2013)

Jusr curious about the experience of others.  For me:

Sugar maple = green flames
Ironwood = blue flames
Beech - yellow, clear
Paper Birch = white, brilliant
Hickory = blue


----------



## adrpga498 (Feb 27, 2013)

I concur on the Beech. Never burned the others. Locust is bluish  .


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Feb 27, 2013)

Was getting some decent blues out of some cherry yesterday.  Tried to capture it in a pic.


----------



## basod (Feb 27, 2013)

Dark orange from pine the past few days
A few splts of white oak and I'm getting blues/purples this evening.
Only time I saw green was a knarly pecan crotch that required manipulation from the stihl to fit after I mangled it with the splitter


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't remember what was in the stove, but the blue secondaries sure were pretty.


----------



## Gark (Feb 28, 2013)

After the initial surface burn-off of yellow flame, the gauzy thin blue flame that hovers above red oak is pretty. Just dial down the primary air good in a cat stove.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2013)

I like coming down to the kitchen first thing in the morning to a nice thick bed of locust coals (actually they're giant coals that are still in log form...)
After breaking them up with the poker/rake and pulling them to the front, you get that deep, rich red in the heart of the coals, and the nice tall blue flames off of them.......something patriotic about that red and blue.......


----------



## Adabiviak (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen green flames coming off firewood in my stove. I get blue flames fairly often from oak though.


----------

